# What's your Goldens' heart rate?



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys!
I noticed that my girls resting heart rate is about 50-55 when she's sleeping. I have read that this is too low. Do you know your dogs heart rate?


----------



## Jennymay7 (Aug 26, 2015)

My female 2 year old has a resting heart rate of 40-50. I first noticed it after she got spayed....I'm a nurse and she was acting very drugged up after surgery so out came my stethoscope and her heart rate was in the 40s! But she was fine. After she recovered from the surgery her heart rate has remained low. As long as there is no other issues I wouldn't be too concerned. Athletic dogs, like humans, can have very low heart rates. Signs that there could be a problem include pale gums, lethargy, weight loss, difficult breathing. If she's otherwise healthy you could probably just ask the vet at her next check up


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for the information! I'm guessing it is normal for her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito's is normally around 50, too . He's a very active dog, and apparently just has a good heart muscle. I wouldn't worry. 
If you're looking at *normal* ranges online, remember the larger the dog, the slower the heart rate. The more athletically fit the dog (or human), the slower the heart rate.
Caveat---any concerns should be discussed with your vet.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you!! Since she has no other symptoms. I assume it is normal for her.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It can vary from dog to dog given age, exercise they have on a daily basis or medical issues but sounds great to me.

I got my resting heart rate down to the 40's when I was a young man but I was cycling in the USCF time trials back then.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's funny - at the vet Monday, she was listening to Shala's heart and she said said, "wow, she has a really slow heart rate - she must be very athletic." I had JUST seen this thread and had no idea what Shala's heart rate was. Turns out it was 50 at the vet Monday.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> It's funny - at the vet Monday, she was listening to Shala's heart and she said said, "wow, she has a really slow heart rate - she must be very athletic." I had JUST seen this thread and had no idea what Shala's heart rate was. Turns out it was 50 at the vet Monday.



Wow what a coincidence!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

SadiesWorld said:


> Wow what a coincidence!


I know! My last dog's entire 12 year life I never knew her heart rate. I just always knew it was strong and normal and healthy, but I never asked the vet what it was.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I know! My last dog's entire 12 year life I never knew her heart rate. I just always knew it was strong and normal and healthy, but I never asked the vet what it was.



The same for me as well! With Sadie I know a lot more about her than my last dog.


----------

